# Feet pads - what color?



## shadowsfamily (Nov 20, 2003)

Shadow's pads are a mix of pink and black. Is this normal for her age?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

This is referred to as "Black Points" and are found on the nose, eyeliner, lips and pads of their feet. Some have full black color, some will darken as the pup matures and some never do. This doesn't mean anything is wrong with you pup, just that it is not a "show" quality dog.
Tiki had alot of pink on his pads. At a year old he still has some, but alot of it turned black. I have also read that malts that are kept inside all the time may have their nose turn pink do to lack of sunshine.









Judi


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Judi,
Colette has just a touch of pink on a couple of her pawpads. She hates for me to look at them. Maybe she's embarrassed.








Gail


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki is a typical "guy" never gets embarassed









Judi


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

LOL !


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

my pup has blackish-pinkish pads... I noticed that when I'd take her out for walks the pink parts started turning black so I stopped walking her- I think she looks adorable with the pink/black pads...the tip of her nose also has a light section & one of her eyes doesn't have "eye liner"- the vet said it's just lack of pigmentation


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

When your pup has lack of pigmentation, it is usually a sign they need to get out into the sunlight. A very common problem in the winter time.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Just some FYI on pigmentation:

Some maltese dogs have less natural pigmentation. This is often called "winter nose." Since skin's response to sunlight is to produce more pigment, Maltese dogs with "winter nose" will typically regain some pigmentation in the summertime when they get more exposure to the sun.

Unless you are showing your dog the lack of pigmentation is not a problem. I take Tiki outside for a walk 2-3 times a day, he seems to be getting plenty of sun. His nose and eyes are very dark. Just because you keep your dog out of the sun does not guarantee that the nose and pads will stay pink, this is also genetic.


Judi


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm not sure if it's genetic or not.. but from the moment we got her she was a little pink... and since one eye doesn't have a black circle around it I'm thinking that it's just her & doesn't have anything to do with the sun


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

She sounds cute! You need to post a picture so we can all check her out... I am sure she is adorable. 

I didn't mean to imply that the lack of pigmentation is a problem







; to me it makes no difference. Malts are just wonderful little companions whether they are considered within the standard or not. Tiki sure isn't perfect as far as the standard goes, but he is sure perfect in my eyes!









Judi


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Colette'sMom_@Nov 30 2003, 10:58 AM
> *She hates for me to look at them. Maybe she's embarrassed.
> 
> 
> ...


 Sampson doesnt like his fee touched very much, cant figure out why, his is mostly black with just a little pink


----------



## casjas2004 (Jan 29, 2004)

Tikismom

So what your saying is to beable to show your maltese it must have all it's black points with no pink at all is this right ? 


cris


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Cris,

This is a link with more information regarding AKC standards for showing a Maltese. 

AKC Breed Standard Information

I do not own a show dog, Tiki is a pet (actualy a member of our family :>) quality maltese. I just enjoy doing research; it's a hobby and since I love maltes so much I have aquired quite a bit of knowledge about them ..... just like to share!

Judi


----------



## Bushi's Mom (Dec 2, 2003)

Buhsi has Black Points









He hates for me to cut his nails.... I had to a muzzle today, and he still gave me a hard time.... Not to mention my husband has to hold him while i cut his nails.......









I would love to sit in while he gets Groomed, that i would have to see.

Remember Maltese Rules h34r:


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Bellas pads are very black. I had never actually knowne if they were meant to be before now or not









Today was the first time i had ever cut her little nails 
(the vet had always done them before which Bella hated) 
Everytime i would leave, the vet, the vets nurse and myself would be covered in the most awful scratches. Bella would start to whine and cry before the vet even had the first one cut!

Today she sat so nicely, she didnt move once and didnt make any sounds. I was really amazed  As i had expected her to put up a huge fight like she does with the vet. Bushi's Mom..I know the vet said something about a relax spray that she was going to try the next time for bella, im not 100% sure what it is but i might be worth trying to find out. I know what a hassle it is when they dont like getting their nails done


----------



## Bushi's Mom (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bellas Mummy_@Feb 21 2004, 07:28 AM
> *Bellas pads are very black. I had never actually knowne if they were meant to be before now or not
> 
> 
> ...










Please let me know when you find out.... I'll ask around in the meantime.... 

Chow 4 Now


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

wow... sounds like a huge problem with the vet. Maybe she has been hurt before. My pup doesn't mind my cutting her nails.. she just sits there & might try to pull away her paw a few times but that's about it. 

Oh... about the pads being dark... those of you with pups that have pink paws- do you walk them outside??? My baby had pink paws when I got her & I walked her outside a couple times.. each time she'd come back with her paws having blisters & such... the same area she got the blisters are the areas that are black now. So I'm guessing that walking them outside will turn their paws black.. just my guess though


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi has all of his black points since i got him when he was 10 weeks
i did notice on one of his paws 1 pink patch but it has now turned all black 
He is basically white he does have some lemon on his ears which appears to be fading back to white.............Personally i don't care if he had all the black points or not , he is my baby forever and i got him to adore and love not to show


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

Palbert's feet pads are mostly pink with just a touch of black. Not a show dog apparently!!! haha.. but I like them


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Colette had a mixture of black and pink paw pads as a puppy. I happened to look at them when she was well over a year old...they are now all black.
Gail


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley used to have alittle pink in his paw pads but now he is jet black everywhere in his point areas. He spends alot of time outside with me. I think thats what did it.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy has all his black points, I have to keep trimming his paws or all you see is white hair  He has lemon color on his ears, and is a bundle of energy


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex had all the black points. But now his nose is not as black as it used to be and some of the eye liner around his eyes has faded too. My vet said they can loose pigmentation with age.


----------



## Maltcrazy (Sep 22, 2004)

It is believed by most breeders that the pigment or lack of on the footpads is in no way related to the facial pigmentation. Many show dogs, finished or not, do not all have competely black foot pads. It is not considered a big issue and it would certainly be a travesty to not show an otherwise nice Malt because of some pink on the feet.

Certainly, it is foolish to think a Malt w/ some pink on the footpads is inferior. A trick some show breeders use is to simply walk such a Malt on pavement before going into the ring to *dirty them up*.

One must remember the standard for the breed is simply a guideline. 

Many Malts are successfully shown and finished with minor faults...such as some lemon color in the coat -- it really is not a big deal. You must also remember that what you see in the ring may not be quite what you think it is. There is a lot of *creative grooming* done out there...which can make a dogs head look more proper & the muzzle look shorter, cover the lemon to make it at least look lighter, iron the coat to make it appear straighter, etc. A lot of the show dogs who look so great are not necessarily au natural.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Maltcrazy for your inside view! I love hearing from people who show and breed and know something besides the printed black and white AKC guidelines.
Frosty had all his black points including pads the first time I saw him at 7 weeks. Now that he is 13+ yrs., he gets the "winter nose", which is only slightly brownish is spots--not pink. He had very slight lemon on his ears at 7 wks., but grew out of that by 4 mo. Here's what he looked like at 4 Mo. (Ihaven't tried putting a picture in before, so we'll see!)


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

tessa has all her black points! i made sure to find a pup that had all her black points, not because i want to show or anything, just because her paws are so beautiful! my rottie has black foot pads too! maybe i'm just used to the pads being black....everyone loves their own baby...


----------

